# 'Banding' in rabbits



## Flashy (Oct 27, 2012)

Dare I ask?

Know it is used but I have come across someone from the US who is planning to have her male rabbit 'banded'. Any thoughts on this from your side of the pond?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG! :shock: That sounds horribly painful!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 27, 2012)

I have personally banded calves and, with my knowledge of the anatomical differences between the scrotum of animals like cattle that typically can be banded and a rabbit, I imagine it would be challenging to do well. To my knowledge they don't manufacture bands or equipment that would really be small enough for use on a rabbit either.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with Missy, I don't think they make the equipment small enough to use on a rabbit. Also, when you use a bander for cattle, sheep, and goats, you generally have to give them a tetanus jab with it.


----------



## majorv (Oct 27, 2012)

When my daughter's FFA goat was banded they also numbed the area before banding him. Knowing how it's done, I can't believe they would, or could, do a rabbit easily. He would need two banding procedures....:shock:...I don't even think about it!


----------



## poiema (Nov 4, 2012)

i have banded 4 bunnies and actually, it was quite simple and the bunny didn't even know i had done it.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 4, 2012)

What is banding (I have a suspicion)? What's it for?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 4, 2012)

it is another form of castration meant for livestock. You put a rubber band high on the scrotum and it cuts off circulation to the testicles and they basically fall off. Although like my mom said this didn't work very well with my goat and we ended up having to cut them anyways

It sounds much worse than it actually is.


----------



## poiema (Nov 4, 2012)

neutering  i use very small rubber bands, wrap them around each testicle and you're done. honestly, as soon as the bunnies got down, they were jumping around and doing happy hops and totally fine. after about a week, the testicles had dried up and fallen off.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 4, 2012)

This website provides a good description of what banding is as it relates to cattle. http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/beef/facts/07-029.htm
In bull calves the goal is essentially to band them asap after birth but in rabbits the testicles may take 12 weeks to descend and rabbits have the ability to retract their testicles into the abdomen even after they have descended. Because the inguinal canal doesn't close, rabbits rely on a fat pad to prevent intestinal herniation into the scrotal sac.

With this sort of anatomical difference in mind, I would be worried about the possibility of banding in the right spot. 

My other concern is really that, to my knowledge, appropriate materials for this procedure are not manufactured. If you've ever seen a proper band you'll know that the band itself is very thick and very small. It is not something that you could stretch open with your hand. I don't see how you could get an office supply sort of rubberband small enough to do the procedure properly.


----------



## poiema (Nov 4, 2012)

i used bands for children's braids. they are tiny. i have never had a problem, but i definitely understand that it isn't for everyone and wouldn't recommend that someone do it if they hadn't been shown how or done a ton of research on the procedure for rabbits.


----------



## MyRabbits (Nov 5, 2012)

Very interesting! I have heard of this procedure successfully used with goats. I assumed that the relative length of the connection of the testicle in rabbits would not make it possible . .. Obviously not.


----------

